# Sweet and spicy BBQ venison snack sticks??



## mallard1717 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New year everyone. I picked up a high mountain "sweet and spicy" snack stick kit. Mixed 70% duck 30% pork butt. They were good but not really sweet or spicy. Can I add BBQ sauce right to the mix before stuffing? Thanks in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, you can "alter" or amend any store bought spice mix as you like.  I've modified the flavor profile of store bought several times when I, like you, thought it needed a little something extra.  Adding BBQ sauce or other spices should not alter the amount of cure needed either.  That only changes if you use more meat.

I often take crushed red pepper (think pizza pepper) and run it through my spice grinder to make it a little finer (but not to the point of becoming a powder).  That adds some spice with flavor as opposed to just heat like adding cayenne (but, I guess it depends on how much of a pepper head you are as to what you add).  For extra sweet, try adding honey.


----------



## mallard1717 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks dward51


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2017)

Not sure I'd add BBQ sauce to a premixed spice mix. 

If you do start with a small batch like 1 pound. That way you aren't wasting a large quantity of meat. 

If you like the outcome adjust the amount for larger quantities.


----------

